# Impara a scrivere in italiano o fottiti



## oceansize (14 Marzo 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> trovato in rete, chiaro e conciso
> 
> nn voglio fare la grammar nazi ma ogni tanto fa bene ripassare :carneval:
> e magari diffondetelo tra i vostri nipoti!
> View attachment 4511


----------

